# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Готов ли trypo извинится? )

## Ваня :)

...

----------


## Ваня :)

Вот что мне стало интиресно. )

Я, как и многие, давно забил на то, чтобы донести в Ебург, Ростовскую область и в другие места 1/6 части мира альтернативную информацию о событиях в Украине. ) Хотя некоторых, уверенность, скажем, trypo или Гражданина, в том, что в Украине нет российского оружия (как не было его в Крыму  :Wink: ). Или, что на Донбассе воюют исключительно украинцы с украинцами. И Россия тут совсем не при чем. Или якоря, типа хунта, фашизм, Америка, Майдан - проплаченная акция еще троллят... )

Но... Как я сказал, интиресно вот что. Если я предоставлю неопровержимые доказательства того, как вас, trypo, жестко дрючат в информационном плане, готов ли ты будешь извинится? За свои высказывания (страшно спросить, готов ли извиниться за действия российской власти или за российские СМИ  :Smile: ). И за то, что ты в чем-то очень сильно ошибался, результатом чего и стали эти высказывания. ) Или русские не извиняются? )

p.s.: прошу прощения за граматическую ошибку в заголовке. Не исправляется. Ато опять тут адвокат появится. )

----------


## Nabat

Иван, ты правильно сделал, что забил, потому как рассказывать человеку в Ростове о том, что творится в Луганске, который от него в 150 км и где у него родственники живут, по меньшей мере глупо. Попытайся стать интересным в других областях, которые не так легко проверить.

----------


## Ваня :)

Nabat, а ты готов? )

p.s.: расскажи, от чего сразу такой агрессивный настрой и стенка (категорическое нежелание слушать).

----------


## Nabat

Потому, как у меня знание ситуации практически из первых уст, а у тебя только твое либертарианское мировоззрение.

----------


## Ваня :)

А мне кажется, не поэтому. )

И опять вы уже знаете, что у меня за информация и мировозрение. )

Так готов или нет? ) Я вот готов.

Подискутируем? )

----------


## trypo

проблема не в извинениях , а в твоей наивной вере в "неопровержимые" доказательства.
даже, если принять , что я прозомбирован нашими сми на эту тему ,
это никак не отвергает обратки : что ты прозомбирован западными и украинскими сми , 
что украинская армия якобы не вырезает свой же народ на территории своей страны.
мягко выражаясь , на кусочки разрывает тех , кого должна защищать.

но даже , если я буду пытаться доказать тебе эту правду , твоя вера в "неопровержимые" доказательства сведет все мои усилия на нет - ты не поверишь ни одному моему слову.

я могу допустить , что я прозомбирован , и даже признать это -
а ты готов ??

----------


## Nabat

Иван, я и в правду люблю иной раз посмеяться и потролить, но это не подходящий случай. Ты не можешь понять что происходит, потому как живешь далеко от границы и тебя, по сути, винить не в чем, но разговаривать с тобой не имеет смысла - ты не знаешь ничего. Не знаешь в скольких километрах граница от Миллерово, не знаешь об обстреле российских понгранпунктов, не знаешь о нарушении украинских БМП границы, не знаешь о количестве беженцев. Твои мысли - суть, теоретические домыслы, тогда как у меня практические последствия под боком. Дискуссия с тобой - пустая трата времени, извини.

----------


## Ваня :)

^) Конечно, trypo. Для меня нет никакой проблемы признать свою ошибку. Я не доверяю в полной мере никаким СМИ. Даже в силу того, что я там работал 10 лет. Кроме того, я регулярно попадаюсь на фейки. Но у нас фейки несколько иной природы. Так, что я всегда готов. И это можно было заметить.

Мы тут не будем бросать друг другу истории о количестве жертв и обстоятельствах. Типа я скажу бойцы ДНР убили охранника магазина, потому, что он не хотел отпускать их без оплаты покупок. Потому что ты скажешь, что это переодетые бандеровцы. И наоборот.

Пооперируем информацией иного качества. И тебе они, уверен, покажуться неопровержимыми.

Так же хотелось бы поговорить о глобальном. )

Nabat, дело твое. ) Нет, значит нет.

----------


## trypo

так говори , я вообще не понимаю , о каком "глобальном" ты речь ведешь.
без намеков - давай факты.

пока бразильцы в очередной раз унижаются , хоть тебя послушаю

----------


## Ваня :)

trypo. Боюсь за сегодня нам не управится. Разговор может растянуться на несколько дней.

Nabat. Вот только что мне не нравится, что ты используешь приемчики "когда уже". То что я спрашивал о погранпункте и жертвах выражало мою заинтересованность в той информации. Мне то она интиресна была. Хотя, в конечном итоге все оказалось совсем не в таком изложении, как ты говорил изначально.  :Wink:  А ты знаешь о тысячах обстрелов украинских пограничников и количестве жертв среди них? Я ж тебя в этом не обвиняю. О Миллерово я говорил, что в той новости, которую ТЫ мне давал написано 100 км (не я это напечатал), ты говорил - 30 км, а Траумерей, как мне казалось (и я сказал, что могу ошибаться) - 60 км. Я тут причем? )

Для затравки - лирическое отступление... Надеюсь, вы его потерпите, и перейдем к сути...

Информационное оружие. Как по мне, самая бесчестная штука, после биологического. Супер эффективная и сравнительно дешевая. 10 каналов включил, все остальные выключил и все. Другое дело, что бороться с этим легко. Нужно всего-то малейшее желание. А способ - просто сравнивать инфо из разных источников и делать выводы, основанные на элементарной логике. Другое дело, что эта логика, через некоторое время убивается. (О чем надеюсь поговорить дальше) и желания нет. Ну и еще необходимо немного совести. Когда я говорю о совести, имею в виду, что, когда на Майдан вышло двадцать идиотов, после убийств и похищений людей (пусть даже возможно инспирированных оппозицией и американскими спецслужбами) с охотничьим оружием, травматами и пневматами, и Зек самоустранился и сбежал, в результате чего ВР (и вся его партия назвала его предателем) и проголосовала за временное правительство - это военный переворот и нелегитимная власть. А когда в Крыму здание парламента было захваченно непонятно каким спецназом с ручными пулеметами - это легитимная власть. ) Или те же 20 идиотов - это экстремисты и фашисты, а 17 000 (как заявляют в ДНР, если я правильно помню - не уверен) с калашами, пулеметами, иглами, градами, БТРами и танками - это справедливое ополчение... Ну, если кого-то устраивает такое объяснение его правоты, дело его...

Еще хотелось бы рассказать, почему у киевлян такое отношение к российским СМИ. Потому что, когда они освещали события в Киеве, там не было ни одного предложения правды. 6-минутный сюжет. И ни одного предложения правды. Откровеннейшее вранье. Так если бы эта неправда была доброй. Но она разжигала ненависть у людей востока. И не говорите, что это не намеренно. Что не этого хотелись добиться. А хотели мира в Украине. Я это имел в виду, когда говорил, что в гражданском противостоянии в Украине виноваты исключительно российские СМИ.

А теперь к сути...

В Украине не воюют россияне и нет поставок российского оружия?

----------


## trypo

во-первых , на украине не воюют россияне и нет поставок оружия из россии -
словам путина по этому вопросу я верю больше , чем любым "фактам" доставленным с украины.
и ты никак не сможешь доказать обратного.

а во-вторых , то что ты называешь причиной восстания ю-в украины - информационная атака рос.сми - 
пожалуйста , задумайся - это не может быть причиной.
там были внутренние конфликты.
не понимать этого -опасно.

меж тем 2-0 по-прежнему , кому то уже ничего не надо.

----------


## Ваня :)

Именно на эти слова я хотел тебя спровоцировать... )

Я знаю, что, скажем, в старое видео с КАМАЗМи чеченцев и их интервью в Донецке ты не поверишь. И такого рода информацию давать не буду. Сейчас я насобираю и брошу кое-что другое. Правда на это уйдет время. А учитывая, что в Ебурге уже поздно, наверное, ты прочитаешь это уже утром.

О втором поговорим после. )

----------


## Ваня :)

trypo. Хочу тебя познакомить с верхушкой ДНР.

Все эти данные являются общедоступными. Из российских(!) источников.

"Министр обороны" ДНР - Игорь Всеводолович Гиркин. Гражданин РФ. Полковник ФСБ в отставке (а может и не в отставке). Еще пол года назад официально занимался обеспечением безопасности поездки патриарха Кирилла в Крым. trypo. Гиркин (тире) полковник ФСБ в отставке!!! (которая под большим вопросом).

"Премьер-министр" ДНР - Александр Юрьевич Бородай. Гражданин РФ. В бывшем (а может и не совсем в бывшем) замдиректора ФСБ по информполитике и спецпроектам. ) trypo! Замдиректора ФСБ по информполитике и спецпроэктам. )

"Народный губернатор" Донецкой области (или ДНР) - это "наше" чудо. Его мы еще оценим.

Еще тут на днях назначили какого-то типа из Преднистовья(!) начальником местного НКВД! 8\

Но я вот что хотел, чтобы ты увидел.

Гиркин регулярно выпускает видеообращения. Я выбрал одно из них. Чувак жалуется на то, что воюют россияне, а украинцы к нему в ДНР воевать не идут.




Пономарев - в прошлом "народный мэр" захваченного Славянска. Жалуется на то, что воюют его друзья россияне, белорусы, кавказцы, молдаване, а местные - не идут к ним воевать. )




И отчего же так? Понять не могут! Не вдомек.

А вот еще интервью Гиркина, где он обещает зарплату добровольцам в 5000-8000 тыс. грн. )




Как я говорил, он регулярно выходит в эфир с видеообращениями и посмотрев иные, ты найдешь много интиресного и о том, кто воюет и, где берут оружие.

Но по поводу оружия - из самого последнего. Я так понимаю, что в России и этого не видели.

Губарев (напомню - "народный губернатор") и другие жалуются, что им из России не поставляют нормальное оружие, а поставляют какие-то ржавые гранатометы, которые не стреляют. )




И на последок - так в развлечении. Губарев встречает добровольцев из России. Но судя по виду этих добровольцев не это главное, а то, что это Чудо говорит. ) Это к разговору о фашизме, нацизме и т.д. О которых я еще надеюсь поговорить. И об интиллекте этих персонажей.




И о доблести ДНР. ) Текст с блога Губарева сюда не влез, хотя очень хотелось бы его тут разместить. Зайди, пожалуйста, на gubarev.org и просмотри верхний пост от 28.06.2014. Инструкции для помощников ДНР. К вопросу о вменяемости этих людей. \

Кстати, там же есть телефоны мобилизационных центров для добровольцев в России.

О чем вообще можно после этого говорить?

trypo. И это все не инфа от ОБСЕ, Аль-Джазиры, западных, украинских СМИ или от меня. Это все оффициалка(!) (ну, кроме видео с Пономаревым - это просто видео с Пономаревым. )) от ДНР. Хотя, у вас представление о них совсем иное. Исходя из этого можно сделать выводы и о правдивости информации о наличии в Украине бандеровцев, крамсающих русских. Нужно лишь малейшее желание услышать.

Как ты все это прокомментируешь? Вообще, это мой последний аргумент. Если пройдет, хотелось бы еще кое о чем поговорить. Ну, а если нет... Что ж...

----------


## Гражданин

Я не отрицаю факта, что там есть оружие и добровольцы из РФ. Но помощь идет неофициально от государства. Есть фонды, организации финансирующие и помогающие. А нелегитимную власть Украины открыто поддерживают недоброжелатели и враги нашего государства. У вас воюют много наемников стран Запада. Это ты наверное отрицать не будешь. 
Я например не смотрю телевидиние наше практически( только за обедом пару раз в месяц в гостях), есть полно других источников. В каком ключе у вас подается инфа видел в  роликах на ТыТрубе.
Украина -поле битвы геполитической борьбы как и Сирия, Ирак и т.д. Само собой я на строне своего государства при любых раскладах. А для народа твоего государства, Ваня,расклад  самый чт они на есть хреновый. И мне, как и наверное многим в РФ, уже не жаль совсем ту часть, которая поддерижвает АТО в твоем государстве.

----------


## Ваня :)

) Хорошо, что не отрицаешь. Вот бы еще trypo не отрицал. ) Получается ВВП все-таки говорит неправду? Или как?

Вопрос номер раз. Русские наемники. Как мы только что выяснили, эти самые русские и являются организаторами и управляющими восстания на востоке Украины. Так кто ж с кем воюет?

Вопрос номер два (о совести). Значит, власть в Киеве нелегитимная, а в Крыму - легитимная? )

Вопрос номер три. Наемники с Запада. Откуда ты взял инфу о наемниках с Запада? ) Ретранслируй.

Кроме того, чтобы каждому из нас быть на стороне своего государства, неплохо бы быть еще и на стороне совести. И это можно совмещать. )

Хотелось бы, как я говорил, поговорить еще коротко о глобальном. Как можно меньше упоминая о информации из каких-то СМИ. Разве что в общем, и там, где без этого не возможно. Потому что мы тут никак не сойдемся. А именно (о чем бы хотелось поговорить):

1) Агрессия.

2) Логика.

3) Идеологии крайнего национализма.

4) Спасибо, тебе, Россия, за то, что Донбасс наконец становится украинским.

5) История. В частности Крыма. )

6) Эмоционально-рациональное.

7) Вопрос-сюрприз. )


5-7 пункт могут, конечно, могут показаться несколько троллинговыми. Но по другому там - никак. )

А чтобы не смешивать все в кучу, лучше с переходом от одного к другому. Вот только дождемся комментария trypo. )

----------


## trypo

это все так мелко - обычная американская пропаганда , на ютубе и в других частях интернета.
ты не поверишь , конечно , но все эти ролики - обычная западная пропаганда.

такие же как и "официальные" нарисованные рукой пентагона на непонятных сайтах "источники".

приведи ссылку на сайт фсб , где указано , что  гиркин-стрелков является полковником в отставке -
реальную ссылку , а не якобы "заявления " с его слов.
то же самое касается и премьера - представителя информ-отдела фсб -
где ссылки на фсб или правительство рф ??
где ты откапываешь эти "официальные" источники.

ролики на ютубе- обычный видеомонтаж западных спецслужб , чтобы одурманить население украины на разрыв и прямую вражду с россией.

если и считать крым и ю-в проектом - то что твориться в правительстве украины - намного более открытый западный проект - "украина в качестве новой берлинской стены" , чтобы европа обратно в стойло встала.

путин не обманывает : на украине нету российских военных и нету российского оружия.
если туда и едут некие добровольцы , то против официальной воли кремля.

россии не выгодно воевать с украиной - намного эффективней и безопасней её купить.

----------


## Ваня :)

ТАКОГО ответа я не ожидал. )

Вопросов больше нет. )

Лишь риторические. ) Понимаешь, что эти люди - это ополчение Донбасса? Или ДНР - это тоже переодетые бандеровцы и проэкт Америки? )

Что творится с мозгами россиян? )

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Давайте мы не будем все это здесь разбирать, ок?

Во-первых, 95% донбасского ополчения - местные. Могу это с уверенностью сказать ровно потому, что у меня уйма коллег, у которых там братья, дядьки, племяши в нем состоят и очереди в него ограничивают потому, что на всех оружия не хватает, которого в России с избытком, но на всех шахтеров все равно не хватает(так что или в Донбасе миллиардные армии ополченцев, или украинские СМИ врут и РФ никому там вооружением не помогает). Так что про российскую военную помощь можете даже не заикаться.

Во-вторых, то что украинские СМИ мастера видео-монтажа прям из независимых источников все покажем и подтвердим. Примеров наглядных десятки.
http://anti-smart.ru/alzhirskie-bole...la-la-la-video
http://uapress.info/ru/news/show/29196
http://www.ua-ru.info/news/20215-alz...-la-video.html
http://www.kolonker.com/news/?id=1101
А это реальные алжирцы с видео на бразильском канале
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzUh_cOd6KI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mjOxFSpcp0
Как пример.



> Что творится с мозгами россиян? )


 Не зомбируются они после СССР лживыми СМИ.



> Я, как и многие, давно забил на то, чтобы донести в Ебург, Ростовскую область и в другие места 1/6 части мира альтернативную информацию о событиях в Украине. )


 Чуть альтернативочки:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skyAQpvf_R0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfrh_vtTK_8

В-третьих, есть отличный форум со свободой слова, где украинские правдорубы начинали за здравие, а сейчас... ну как есть. Так что всю украинскую муть и материал для разбора туда, как и диалоги на эту тему. Там всех желающих приласкаем.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> p.s.: прошу прощения за граматическую ошибку в заголовке. Не исправляется. Ато опять тут адвокат появится. )


 Ах, милый Ваня!©)
Вам, как иностранцу, грамматические и орфографические ошибки простительны, хотя для великороссов малороссы - иностранцы... без буквы "т". :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

Ванюша, ты не то место выбрал,что бы свою точку зрения "впаривать". Форум не политике. Ты ничего не добьешся разговорами на эту тему.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Ванюша, ты не то место выбрал,что бы свою точку зрения "впаривать". Форум не политике. Ты ничего не добьешся разговорами на эту тему.


 Разве что после своей чуши захочет покончить с собой.

----------


## The loser

> Не зомбируются они после СССР лживыми СМИ


 Ахахахахахахахахахахахаха
Представляю, как потом будет трудно мириться с реальностью и осознавать то, что тебя столько лет дурили

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Ахахахахахахахахахахахаха
> Представляю, как потом будет трудно мириться с реальностью и осознавать то, что тебя столько лет дурили


 Меня нет, окстись. Ну а ему, но сам же начал. Так что этой теме не место на этом форуме. А если не терпится, то нужное место есть.

----------


## Ваня :)

Гражданин. Тема была не о политике, а о том, готов ли trypo извинится. )

Случайновзглянувший, ) понятно что - это монтаж, плоская шутка. Никакой вменяемый украинский сайт не выложил бы это серьезно. А те сайты, ссылки на которые ты дал - я о них первый раз слышу. ) Если там кто-то додумался выложить это серьезно, не как шутку, ну, блин... Но если ты веришь, что украинцы в это поверят... Ну, блин... )

Прям уж десятки? ))

Короче, ответ на вопрос получен. Тему можно закрывать (хотя, признаюсь, хотелось продолжения). )

Хотя, напоследок, антиукраинсконастроенные желающие могут прокомментировать ответ trypo. )

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Случайновзглянувший, ) понятно что - это монтаж, плоская шутка. Никакой вменяемый украинский сайт не выложил бы это серьезно. А те сайты, ссылки на которые ты дал - я о них первый раз слышу. ) Если там кто-то додумался выложить это серьезно, не как шутку, ну, блин... Но если ты веришь, что украинцы в это поверят... Ну, блин... )
> 
> Прям уж десятки? ))


 Выложены они были, когда тема появилась. Подчистили. На Крым.уа лично видел со значком ваших каналов.
1. Поджог дома Профсоюзов из самого здания броском сверху вниз и пламенем снизу вверх, 2. Бомбардировка украинским штурмовиком администрации в Луганске - взорвавшийся кондиционер, 3. Российские танки (и Камазы) в Макеевке с украинской динамической защитой и т.д. Что конкретно интересует?
То что ты выложил - это зависимый источник(по сути смонтированный фильм, я же тебе выложу видео очевидцев с ютуба с разных ракурсов и независимые данные энциклопедий)

Акцентируй внимание на:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfrh_vtTK_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skyAQpvf_R0

----------


## Гражданин

Немного позитива

----------


## Гражданин

Напоследок персонаж Нагиева поясняет

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

В общем как то так.

----------


## Гражданин

> В общем как то так.

----------


## The loser

*dukha*, дабы разбавить оргию тролле-ватников в теме, можешь рассказать в двух словах, как сейчас в Луганске?

----------


## Ваня :)

Случайновзглянувший... Если мы тут сейчас начнем полемику, то в такие дебри зайдем. Оно нам надо? Но если ты настаиваешь...

Выступление в бундестаге. Плюрализм мнений. Его в Европе никто не отменял.  :Wink: 

С плажками какого канала ты видел видео с алжирцами? Если ты предоставишь мне такое видео с плажкой. Мне будет искренне стыдно за своих бывших коллег и я искренне извинюсь. )

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Выступление в бундестаге. Плюрализм мнений. Его в Европе никто не отменял.


 Плюрали́зм (от лат. pluralis — множественный) — позиция, согласно которой существует несколько или множество независимых и несводимых друг к другу начал или видов бытия, оснований и форм знания, стилей поведения и пр.

Плюрализм - это когда разные партии высказывают разные точки зрения? Там были левые. Теперь правые:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEiq76GzplA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4sOQEbywW0

А теперь видео:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqDGkkv70Vo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5txpOCcWos и http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3d6cC73sEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia1KWy2ROGw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9eGG4lS7Sw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiRdtcjw208
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW1lHpf198s

----------


## The loser

> Там были левые. Теперь правые:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEiq76GzplA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4sOQEbywW0


 И что тебя удивляет? Крайне левые и крайне правые, одинаково удаленные от власти, пытаются к этой власти приблизиться, декларируя отличное от правящих партий мнение, касающееся в данном случае ситуации на Украине. И что здесь шокирующего? То, что французские ультранационалисты поддерживают фашистскую политику Путина - так это вообще закономерно и давно знакомого с ситуацией человека удивлять точно не должно...

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> То, что французские ультранационалисты поддерживают фашистскую политику Путина


 Я тебя умоляю.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqDGkkv70Vo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5txpOCcWos и http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3d6cC73sEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia1KWy2ROGw
-------------До каких-либо намеков на отсоединение Крыма------------------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9eGG4lS7Sw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiRdtcjw208
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW1lHpf198s

----------


## The loser

> Я тебя умоляю.


 Не надо передо мной так унижаться.
И что ты накидал? Шествия националистов - а у нас их нету??  :EEK!:  Одно дело, когда всякие маргиналы маршируют, другое дело, когда фашистская политика по захвату соседних территорий проводится первым лицом государства

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Не надо передо мной так унижаться.
> И что ты накидал? Шествия националистов - а у нас их нету??  Одно дело, когда всякие маргиналы маршируют, другое дело, когда фашистская политика по захвату соседних территорий проводится первым лицом государства


 Маргиналы - люди, не признающие общепринятых моральных норм и правил поведения. Как видим там все слои населения.

А какую территорию захватил Путин? Крым? Он 200 лет в составе Российской Империи и 50 лет в составе УССР(из которых 20 в составе Украины). Если СССР имеет право распасться, то Украина аналогично.

----------


## Ваня :)

Блин, чуваки. У меня ЮТуб виснет. Открыл только начало первого видео, посмотрел 5 секунд. Понятия не имею, что это за черт в кепке. Посмотрю на другом компе, если это так важно. И откомментирую. Но если не так важно, то ну его... Скажи, о чем там. И важен ли комментарий.

Относительно крайнего национализма. Кем вас можно было пугать, так это организацией "Патриот Украины" (желтые повязки с знаком похожим на свастику) и УНА. Первые - какие-то подростки в балаклавах, идеи которых для меня - темный лес. В акциях учавствуют максимум в количестве 50 человек. Скорее всего проплаченные. Так как все их акции сводяться к разбитым стеклам. УНА засветилась только в столкновениях на Банковой в начале событий в Киеве. Идейность тоже под вопросом. Но вместо этого взялись за Правый сектор. Который в идеи крайнего национализма ну никак не впихнешь. Только россиянам это удается. ) А еще конечно русскоговорящий еврей-фашист Коломойский. )

Скажи, что ты имел в виду под словами "зависимый источник" и "смонтированный фильм"? Какое видео?

Ой. А еще я так ждал слова об истории Крыма... Они неизбежно должны были прозвучать. ) Можно пару исторических вопросов? )

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Блин, чуваки. У меня ЮТуб виснет. Открыл только начало первого видео, посмотрел 5 секунд. Понятия не имею, что это за черт в кепке. Посмотрю на другом компе, если это так важно. И откомментирую. Но если не так важно, то ну его... Скажи, о чем там. И важен ли комментарий.
> 
> Относительно крайнего национализма. Кем вас можно было пугать, так это организацией "Патриот Украины" (желтые повязки с знаком похожим на свастику) и УНА. Первые - какие-то подростки в балаклавах, идеи которых для меня - темный лес. В акциях учавствуют максимум в количестве 50 человек. Скорее всего проплаченные. Так как все их акции сводяться к разбитым стеклам. УНА засветилась только в столкновениях на Банковой в начале событий в Киеве. Идейность тоже под вопросом. Но вместо этого взялись за Правый сектор. Который в идеи крайнего национализма ну никак не впихнешь. Только россиянам это удается. ) А еще конечно русскоговорящий еврей-фашист Коломойский. )
> 
> Скажи, что ты имел в виду под словами "зависимый источник" и "смонтированный фильм"? Какое видео?
> 
> Ой. А еще я так ждал слова об истории Крыма... Они неизбежно должны были прозвучать. ) Можно пару исторических вопросов? )


 Во-первых, европейские левые и правые называют ваше правительство фашистским, заходя на Ютуб, я вижу молодых, не очень молодых, пожилых людей - разных людей, участвующих в факельных шествиях и фашистком шабаше. Зачем мне верить российским СМИ, когда есть европейские и ютуб? То что делают дети с этого видео мне понятно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW1lHpf198s, как и взрослые с выше указанных, поэтому не верить европейским политикам разного толка у меня оснований нет.

Зависимый источник. Смонтировал видео - выложил. Факты в процессе подтасовал.
Независимый источник. Смонтировал видео, изложил факты и в жизни на сторонних ресурсах мы находим им подтверждение. 
То что ты, как и твой друг лузер, факельных шествий во имя "фюрера Путина" не найдешь - я уверен, в отличии от украинских детей, подростков, взрослых и дедушек с бабушками, которых я найду кричашими "Сало Украине! Героям сало!".

Исторические вопросы? Ну задавай, хотя все твои доводы я предвижу, так как не ты первый меня шокируешь историческими достижениями протоукраинской нации.

----------


## Ваня :)

Какое видео ты имеешь в виду из тех, которые я выложил? )

Так можно пару вопросов по истории Крыма? )

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Гиркин регулярно выпускает видеообращения. Я выбрал одно из них. Чувак жалуется на то, что воюют россияне, а украинцы к нему в ДНР воевать не идут.
> Пономарев - в прошлом "народный мэр" захваченного Славянска. Жалуется на то, что воюют его друзья россияне, белорусы, кавказцы, молдаване, а местные - не идут к ним воевать. )


 17 мая 2014. На 15 июня 2014 оружия не хватает, ополченцы воюют по 2 недели, потом отпуск 2 недели, чтобы дать оружие другим. Информация от родственников разных людей. Очереди всегда есть.




> Пономарев - в прошлом "народный мэр" захваченного Славянска. Жалуется на то, что воюют его друзья россияне, белорусы, кавказцы, молдаване, а местные - не идут к ним воевать. )


 20 мая 2014. Примерно в это время какие то бои начались. 27 мая ж выборы были Порошенко?




> Губарев (напомню - "народный губернатор") и другие жалуются, что им из России не поставляют нормальное оружие, а поставляют какие-то ржавые гранатометы, которые не стреляют. )


 Судя по тому, что говорит боец из Славянска, то оружия там не хватало. Так что все орды путинских танков, автоматов и всего того, что убивает украинскую армию где то, но не там. В чем я изначально не сомневался. Ну не похож российский Т-90 и списанный Т-80 на украинский модернизированный вариант советского Т-72.

Кстати, Кургинян - оппозиционер Путина, разновидность ультралевых.




> Так можно пару вопросов по истории Крыма? )


 Давай.

----------


## Ваня :)

Да, 25 мая были такие выборы.




Вопрос по Крыму. Я часто слышу от россиян фразу, типа, "да он же даже не знает историю". При этом меня начинают терзать смутные сомнения, что большинство из тех людей, которые говорят эту фразу эту самую историю в любом виде и не читали, а убеждены, в том, что они ее знают, по ТВ. Это без упреков. Просто мне так кажеться. Я тоже не ахти какой историк.

И вообще. История. Такая штука. Вопрос такой ехидный. Но надеюсь, ты не разозлишься. История у вас пишется так же, как новости? Просто, самым печальным для меня в делах освещения российскими СМИ событий в Киеве, является то, что я начал очень сомневаться во всей той доблестной истории, о которой мы знаем. Потому, как представил, как будет изложена россиянами история событий в Киеве. \

Скажи, кто является коренными народами Крыма? И как там появились россияне в таком количестве? Куда при этом пропали коренные народы? И что эти самые коренные народы думают об анексии?

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Скажи, кто является коренными народами Крыма? И как там появились россияне в таком количестве? Куда при этом пропали коренные народы? И что эти самые коренные народы думают об анексии?


 1) Греки 3 века, скифы век, которых выбили в разное время сарматы, готы, гунны. Потом византийцы 2,5 века, которых выбили хазары, которых потом монголы. 20 лет Крымское Ханство, 2 века Османская империя, 2 века Российская Империя. 
2) В момент завоевания Османской империей в конце 15 века 9/10 местного этноса были славяне Руси или греческие православные (которых завез туда Путин). 1/10 татары.
3) Ходят слухи, что все они там, где и были.
4) 9/10 поддерживают.




> И вообще. История. Такая штука. Вопрос такой ехидный. Но надеюсь, ты не разозлишься. История у вас пишется так же, как новости? Просто, самым печальным для меня в делах освещения российскими СМИ событий в Киеве, является то, что я начал очень сомневаться во всей той доблестной истории, о которой мы знаем. Потому, как представил, как будет изложена россиянами история событий в Киеве.


 Да, без пропаганды и рассказов о лютых завоевателях.

----------


## The loser

> без пропаганды


 Никакой пропаганды, только хардкор
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Du7AYh_58

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Никакой пропаганды, только хардкор
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Du7AYh_58


 И что это? Малахов? Я вот доподлинно знаю, что крайние дома от аэропорта Донецка обстреливались снайпером, в результате чего убита 9 летняя девочка. Знаю от местных живущих там, которые оттуда бегут.

----------


## Ваня :)

А чьим снайпером, местные тебе рассказали?

----------


## Ваня :)

9 из 10 крымских татар, крымчаков и караимов поддерживают???? Что ж... Я не буду спорить. Пусть это останется наглядностью такой себе. ) или русских ты тоже вписал в коренное население?

Значит напечатаем как переодетые в беркутовцев бандеровцы в Киеве расстреливали майдановцев? )



Я посмотрел подборку видео.

О персонаже в кепке. Тебя не смущает, что он россиянин и вопросы ему задает российский журналист. Возле него нет никого, к кому он "приехал в гости". К тому же так вырядился. )

О чуваке, который говорит о "белой Европе". Хочешь верь, хочешь нет, такое Чудо я вижу в первый раз. Как и 999 из 1000 украинцев, наверное. Говорить о хотя бы какой-нибудь поддержке таких идей нельзя. И вообще, я не уверен, что это не провокация.

Слово "москаль" и его значение тут уже обсуждалось. Сравним идеи и высказывания наших школьников с вашими ультраправыми? )

О репортаже. Так это еще вменяемый репортаж получился бы, если бы убрать слова о 70 раненых беркутовцах и тотальном вооружении цепями. ) Я сейчас тебе найду кое-что другое.




Что ты об этом скажешь? )

Я не знаю, каким моральным уродом нужно быть, чтоб напечатать такой текст поверх этой картики. После этого репутацию российских СМИ типа НТВ не отмыть ничем. (

И вообще, не пора ли нам заканчивать? )

Как бы в завершение. У Вас 1/6 часть суши. Живите там, как вам нравится, верте во что вам угодно. Только харош троллить тот остаток украинцев, которые, по доброте душевной, еще пытаются донести до вас информацию. И, блин, не лезте вы в чужие государства.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> А чьим снайпером, местные тебе рассказали?


 Я и не сказал, что украинским. Я сказал, что местные бегут на восток в большинстве своем.




> 9 из 10 крымских татар, крымчаков и караимов поддерживают???? Что ж... Я не буду спорить. Пусть это останется наглядностью такой себе. ) или русских ты тоже вписал в коренное население?


 А что крымские татары - это коренное население?  :Big Grin:  Это даже не мыслимо. Коренное население православные греки, язычники русские и славяне, потом скифы, которых предки татар завоевали. Так что аргумент с крымскими татарами далеко мимо кассы. Так что по-украински: оккупанты геть!




> Слово "москаль" и его значение тут уже обсуждалось. Сравним идеи и высказывания наших школьников с вашими ультраправыми? )


 Жги! Сравним высказывания украинских школьников с фашистом Путиным. Где Путин призывает укропов на ножи? Или на гиляку. Находишь: Путин - фашист; не находишь: я нахожу тебе высказывания Путина об ультроправых (Ну и мы закрепляем за украинской властью термин фашистская).




> Что ты об этом скажешь? )


 На 1:50 под значком НТВ мужчина в черной куртке и такой же черной шапке. Проследи за его взглядом. После выстрела он смотрит назад и наверх.

Кстати, можешь мне свистеть сколько угодно, что на Майдане была воля народа, но я то гонял и гоняю за ЦСКА! 


И я прекрасно знаю, что забашлял и фанаты ДК, карпат и днипра вылезли на Майдан. Кто забашлял, ты знаешь.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCPpnPgww6w
Похожи http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDA3vGF6Y9w ?




> Как бы в завершение. У Вас 1/6 часть суши. Живите там, как вам нравится, верте во что вам угодно. Только харош троллить тот остаток украинцев, которые, по доброте душевной, еще пытаются донести до вас информацию. И, блин, не лезте вы в чужие государства.


 Живем на 1/6 части суши, Донецк и Луганск нам не интересны, но если люди там не хотят жить в Украине, значит они не будут там жить, как не хотели украинцы жить в СССР. Демократии и свободы Вам и вашему авторитарному государству!

----------


## Ваня :)

Ладно, продолжим. ) Опять же твой ответ о крымских татарах тоже оставим без комментариев. ) Как наглядность.

Хотя, можно еще спросить о депортации. Что это было, по вашему? )


Видео со школьниками мы уже проходили в иной теме. ) Как доказательство фашизма и ущемления прав русских в Украине. ) Хотя, соглашусь, то видео выглядит по-дурацки.


Расскажи мне лучше логику симпатий к "защитникам" востока.

Я вот о чем. Приходят чуваки с оружием, говорят "Здасте. Мы будем вас защищать от Правого сектора". (Стоит ли в сотый раз упоминать о том, что Правого сектора в представлении людей востока не существует). Результат на лицо - "защитили" Славянск. Тебе бросить подборку мнений людей, в особоженном Славянске, о защитниках? Как сказал бы trypo "Снято в Евросоюзе". ) Теперь ушли "защищать" Донецк и Луганск. Мало русских защитили? А Правый сектор так никто и не видел.

Сравним Мариуполь, в который "защитников", с боями но не пустили и Славянск сейчас.

Так для "защитников" главное права и безопасность русских??? Или как??? Объясни.


Ты как-то связан с Крымом?

----------


## Кирилллл

> Как бы в завершение. У Вас 1/6 часть суши. Живите там, как вам нравится, верте во что вам угодно. Только харош троллить тот остаток украинцев, которые, по доброте душевной, еще пытаются донести до вас информацию. И, блин, не лезте вы в чужие государства.


 с такими просьбами наверное уж точно стоит обращаться не на суицид форум к обычным рядовым гражданам РФ от которых ничего не зависит. У вас там олигархи затеяли какие то непонятные авантюры, а мы виноваты.

Вообще рассуждать на эту тему можно долго, но глядя на тот сброд, что сейчас находится у власти в Украине и ежу понятно что Украина как государство автономное и независимое существовать долго не будет.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Ладно, продолжим. ) Опять же твой ответ о крымских татарах тоже оставим без комментариев. ) Как наглядность.
> Хотя, можно еще спросить о депортации. Что это было, по вашему? )


 О какой наглядности речь? Предки крымских татар пришли туда с мечом, пришли вслед за хазарами. До них там было столько коренных. Взять хотя бы исконные земли Византийской империи, которые крестили Русь. Князь Олег брал Царь-град и ходил в те земли с набегом, сколько там русских осело? 
Депортации? Белых и пушистых диссидентов разгоняли.




> Расскажи мне лучше логику симпатий к "защитникам" востока.
> 
> Я вот о чем. Приходят чуваки с оружием, говорят "Здасте. Мы будем вас защищать от Правого сектора". (Стоит ли в сотый раз упоминать о том, что Правого сектора в представлении людей востока не существует). Результат на лицо - "защитили" Славянск. Тебе бросить подборку мнений людей, в особоженном Славянске, о защитниках? Как сказал бы trypo "Снято в Евросоюзе". ) Теперь ушли "защищать" Донецк и Луганск. Мало русских защитили? А Правый сектор так никто и не видел.


 Мнение какое? 5% населения, оставшихся в Славянске? Давай ещё обсудим мнение украинцев, после захвата всей Украины немецко-фашисткими захватчиками?
Вся Украина?




> Ты как-то связан с Крымом?


 Да, я теперь каждое лето там отдыхаю. В мае уже съездил, теперь в августе.




> Сравним Мариуполь, в который "защитников", с боями но не пустили и Славянск сейчас.
> 
> Так для "защитников" главное права и безопасность русских??? Или как??? Объясни.


 Поясни четче вопрос, я отвечу.

----------


## Ваня :)

Кирилллл. Только русскому ежу. )

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирилллл. Только русскому ежу. )


 да ну брось чувак, у вас один Кличко тупой валенок чего стоит. У нас есть тоже свой Валуев, но он слава богу ничего не решает.

----------


## Ваня :)

Случайновзглянувший, да, именно тех, которые там остались. Скажи лично твое мнение, в том что бежавшие оказались в таком положении... Виновата украинская армия?

О Славянске и Мариуполе. В Мариуполь хватило ума и ресурсов не пустить защитников. С некоторыми боями. Сейчас в городе мирная жизнь. Правый сектор так и не пришел и всех не вырезал. В Славянске защитников встречали, как спасение от Правого сектора. Сейчас город в руинах. Защитники смылись в Донецк и Луганск защищать русских там. Бросив Славянск. Так какова же цель защитников? Права и благополучие русских? Такое, как они оставили в Славянске?

Я уже пытался поразговаривать на тему СС Галичина. Разговор не получился корректным. Думаю, не стоит трогать эту тему. В связи с разностью изложения истории.

У тебя много знакомых в Крыму? Именно крымчан.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Случайновзглянувший, да, именно тех 5%, которые там остались. Скажи лично твое мнение, в том что бежавшие оказались в таком положении... Виновата украинская армия?


 Ну конечно нет, я считаю, что стрелять из танков, самоходок и градов по домам, бомбить их штурмовиками - это демократично и хорошо. Если б Сталин так поступал на Украине в 30е - вся УССР бы его любила еще больше. 




> О Славянске и Мариуполе. В Мариуполь хватило ума и ресурсов не пустить защитников. С некоторыми боями. Сейчас в городе мирная жизнь. Правый сектор так и не пришел и всех не вырезал. В Славянске защитников встречали, как спасение от Правого сектора. Сейчас город в руинах. Защитники смылись в Донецк и Луганск защищать русских там. Бросив Славянск. Так какова же цель защитников? Права и благополучие русских? Такое, как они оставили в Славянске?


 Я не думаю, что руины Славянска - это небезопасное обращение с оружием со стороны ополченцев. Это результат мирной политики Украинской освободительной армии.




> Я уже пытался поразговаривать на тему СС Галичина. Разговор не получился корректным. Думаю, не стоит трогать эту тему. В связи с разностью изложения истории.


 Я упоминал Галичину в контексте: ушла советская армия, вылезли маргиналы. При этом они не мнение всей Украины, так как были Украинские Фронты.




> У тебя много знакомых в Крыму? Именно крымчан.


 Крымчанин - это кто? Выше ты мне рассказал про "исконно-коренное" население, в котором я усомнился. А обычных русскоговорящих людей - дофига. Родственников нет.

----------


## Ваня :)

Повторю вопрос.

Так какова же цель защитников? Права и благополучие русских? Такое, как они оставили в Славянске?

----------


## The loser

> Повторю вопрос.
> 
> Так какова же цель защитников? Права и благополучие русских? Такое, как они оставили в Славянске?


 Да случайно заглянувший тебе не ответит. Отпишется какой-нибудь ересью и десяток вопросов в ответку. На то и случайно заглянувший

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Повторю вопрос.
> 
> Так какова же цель защитников? Права и благополучие русских? Такое, как они оставили в Славянске?


 Цель защитников создать свободное независимое государство на территории, где люди не желают жить в стране с постоянными Майданами.

Такое благополучие им оставили украинские оккупанты.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Да случайно заглянувший тебе не ответит. Отпишется какой-нибудь ересью и десяток вопросов в ответку. На то и случайно заглянувший


 Не переживай, твои "умные" сообщения в полстроки каждое мы уже оценили и признали как и раньше несостоятельными.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Такое благополучие им оставили украинские оккупанты.


 На этом и закончим. ///

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> На этом и закончим.


 Я тоже думаю, что пора уже. Ведь изначально они просили лишь федерализацию страны, а по ним начали стрелять. Терпение у них и закончили.

----------


## The loser

> Не переживай, твои "умные" сообщения в полстроки каждое мы уже оценили и признали как и раньше несостоятельными.


 Равно как и мы твои. Буду я ишо на каждого случайно заглянувшего время тратить. Простыни с развернутыми мнениями ищи в соседней теме

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Равно как и мы твои. Буду я ишо на каждого случайно заглянувшего время тратить. Простыни с развернутыми мнениями ищи в соседней теме


 Я тоже считаю, что тебе, как яркому днищу, отсюда лучше слиться гордо, а то потом обидно же будет.

 12.  Jubilare  (торжествовать  -  лат.).  Это один  из наиболее  важных
приемов, и состоит он  в  том,  что  поле боя всегда нужно покидать  с видом
победителя.  Искушенный  полемист  никогда не бывает  побежден.  Потерпевшим
поражение всегда оказывается его противник, которого сумели  "убедить"  и  с
которым "покончено".  Этим-то  и отличается  полемика  от  любого иного вида
спорта. Борец на  ковре честно признает себя  побежденным;  но, кажется,  ни
одна  еще  полемика  не кончалась  словами: "Вашу руку,  вы  меня  убедили".
Существует много  иных приемов, но  избавьте меня  от  их описания; пусть уж
литературоведы собирают их на ниве нашей журналистики.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Я тоже думаю, что пора уже. Ведь изначально они просили лишь федерализацию страны, а по ним начали стрелять. Терпение у них и закончили.


 Действительно. Начали стрелять по жителям Славянска. Жители Славянска ушли и стрелять перестали.

Социология. Нынешний Донбасс - рейтинг полного или частичного доверия к ВВП упал с 67% до 36%. И это не смотря на зомбоящик. 

Спасибо тебе, Россия, что Донбасс наконец становится украинским. /

----------


## Габо

Ваня, тему посмотрел по диагонали(ватой я сыт по горло), просто хочу тебе сказать, что я из Москвы и разделяю твою позицию. Количество зомби у нас тут мама не горюй, жду когда линчуют как национал-предателя  :Smile:

----------


## Yrok25

> Nabat, а ты готов? )
> 
> p.s.: расскажи, от чего сразу такой агрессивный настрой и стенка (категорическое нежелание слушать).


 когда у зомбированных кончаются аргументы , они начинают кидаться с перекошенной физиономией ( как у бабы в фильме "изгоняющей дъявола" ) , открыл тебе америку

2 недели назад , один знакомый (вполне адекватный в целом человек ) , эмоционально рассказывал, размахивая руками ,  как разбомбили Славянск , от него ничего не осталось  , и только 40тыс трупов на пепелищах  .. а ему об этом рассказал авторитетный поц который там был, что тут можно сказать ...

И находятся те кто в это верят , в век интернета , когда у всех подростков телефоны с камерами снимающими в HD

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Действительно. Начали стрелять по жителям Славянска. Жители Славянска ушли и стрелять перестали.
> 
> Социология. Нынешний Донбасс - рейтинг полного или частичного доверия к ВВП упал с 67% до 36%. И это не смотря на зомбоящик. 
> 
> Спасибо тебе, Россия, что Донбасс наконец становится украинским. /


 А ты не связывал тенденцию оттока населения из Донбаса в Россию с ростом недоверия к ВВП? Помнится я тебе рассказывал про сестру моего коллеги, так вот она уже в соседнем доме и гражданство оформляет. Устала от забот Порошенко о её доме, полагает что скоро он окончательно залюбит Украину.

----------


## All

> Ваня, тему посмотрел по диагонали(ватой я сыт по горло), просто хочу тебе сказать, что я из Москвы и разделяю твою позицию. Количество зомби у нас тут мама не горюй, жду когда линчуют как национал-предателя


 Hадеюсь, что не линчуют, но в жизни будь осторожнее :-) Независимое мнение не добавляет здоровья
@Ваня  полностью на твоей стороне

----------


## Кирилллл

> Hадеюсь, что не линчуют, но в жизни будь осторожнее :-) Независимое мнение не добавляет здоровья
> @Ваня  полностью на твоей стороне


 в чём же проявляется независимость этого мнения, когда данный товарищ с украины, там все так думают. Просто он пошёл по пути наименьшего сопротивления так же как и ваша ненавистная вата в россии. мне всё стало ясно когда людей живъём сожгли, а потом ещё и поглумились на трупами. а либеральный и свободный запад предпочёл промолчать. а таким как олл и габо советую валить нахрен, не нравится вас никто не держит. политика просто против путина независимо от правильности принимаемых решений это не по мне.

----------


## Yrok25

[QUOTE=Случайнозаглянувший;149658]

  вот так деньги отрабатывать надо и путена любить , а не на форумах с низкой посещаемостью))

----------

